# Whats the point of the eurojet headers if there isn't a supercharger?



## nightshift1983 (Sep 4, 2006)

I want power but I don't want to buy the eurojet header and get rid of my carbonio intake later when I get a turbo?


----------



## mk1vw (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Whats the point of the eurojet headers if there isn't a supercharger? (nightshift1983)*

i don't understand anything you said.


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: Whats the point of the eurojet headers if there isn't a supercharger? (mk1vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk1vw* »_i don't understand anything you said.
 this


----------



## DRedman45 (Aug 7, 2009)

what are you trying to say?


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

uh.. what drugs are you taking ?


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

I think he must be confused and referring to C2's cast turbo manifold, not Eurojet.
And to that I respond: compared to the cost of a turbo setup, the Carbonio is about 5% of that, so it's not worth holding out for something so miniscule price-wise.


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Whats the point of the eurojet headers if there isn't a supercharger? (nightshift1983)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nightshift1983* »_I want power but I don't want to buy the eurojet header and get rid of my carbonio intake later when I get a turbo?

Then don't do anything except buy a C2 turbo kit?


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk1vw* »_i don't understand anything you said.


i agree


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vince557)*

Huh. I wonder what the topic title has to do with the OPs post at all. Supercharger? Turbo? Headers? Three mutually exclusive setups.
/head aslopdes


----------



## mkv1003 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (magics5rip)*

I love how this guy creates stupid threads asking odd questions, everyone gets on here and tries to figure out wtf he's saying, and he NEVER responds...


----------



## Scotty_2.0 (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mkv1003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkv1003* »_I love how this guy creates stupid threads asking odd questions, everyone gets on here and tries to figure out wtf he's saying, and he NEVER responds...

LOL!







Look at his sign-in name, Must be bored stiff....


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

ib4tl


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Whats the point of the eurojet headers if there isn't a supercharger? (nightshift1983)*


----------



## nightshift1983 (Sep 4, 2006)

I read some stuff on headers in google and it said that the headers really only useful for applications like if you got a supercharger.


----------



## DRedman45 (Aug 7, 2009)

a sc with headers will make more power than no headers,
a NA car with headers will make more power than stock exhaust mani


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*)*

This....


----------



## vwgolf_519 (Dec 8, 2006)

you are going to have to get rid of your carbonio intake whether or not you buy eurojet headers and decide to go turbo later on......


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

you suck at sentence structure...


----------



## nightshift1983 (Sep 4, 2006)

has anyone here bought the eurojet headers? Do you feel the extra pull? Or is it just sound all the way


----------



## mk1vw (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: (nightshift1983)*

its all the way sound all the way


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (mk1vw)*

221 topics. Not a single one makes any sense.
I'll admit I've started some dumb topics here and there but come on man. Give it a rest.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

You'd think that with 400+ posts he'd start to become somewhat better versed with the 2.5 engine and what not. Plus, it's not like the stuff he talks about is exclusive to this platform, one could research ANY car and find that putting a CAI or headers on it is gonna give you some power...


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*FV-QR*

All this kid does is ask stupid questions


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_All this kid does is ask stupid questions

Agreed and the fact that he just doesn't go away after all the trash talking you would think he would get it by now.
Mods: Can you please delete his account for being an excessive moron.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwluger22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwluger22* »_
Mods: Can you please delete his account for being an excessive moron. 

The questions may be stupid, but this is a public forum. He has every right to be here just like anyone else.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (magics5rip)*

Oh I understand ... it was more of a joke because I know they couldn't do that.


----------



## mkv1003 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (magics5rip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magics5rip* »_
The questions may be stupid, but this is a public forum. He has every right to be here just like anyone else. 

Ok, but there has to be SOME form of punishment for being a moron all of the freakin time


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mkv1003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkv1003* »_
Ok, but there has to be SOME form of punishment for being a moron all of the freakin time

How do you punish someone that obviously feels no shame?


----------



## mkv1003 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (magics5rip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magics5rip* »_
How do you punish someone that obviously feels no shame?










_Quote, originally posted by *vwluger22* »_
delete his account 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mkv1003)*

You'd think after have the car for so long he'd have some kind of clue as to how it works. Even if you just lurk in the forums you can learn so much. This guy just doesn't even try. I'm waiting for the day he posts, " My shoe is untied, what do I do now?"


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vw93to85)*

may never happen.


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw93to85* »_ I'm waiting for the day he posts, " My shoe is untied, what do I do now?"




_Quote, originally posted by *vwluger22* »_may never happen.











seriously


----------



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Whats the point of the eurojet headers if there isn't a supercharger? (mk1vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk1vw* »_i don't understand anything you said.

LOL


----------



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: ) (vwluger22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwluger22* »_This....










LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Whats the point of the eurojet headers if there isn't a supercharger? (nickbeezy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nickbeezy* »_


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Whats the point of the eurojet headers if there isn't a supercharger? (Zurique)*


----------



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwluger22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwluger22* »_
Mods: Can you please delete his account for being an excessive moron. 

He insults the human race's intelligence. Tilikum, the killer whale from SeaWorld has a higher IQ than this guy.


----------



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Whats the point of the eurojet headers if there isn't a supercharger? (nightshift1983)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nightshift1983* »_Whats the point of the eurojet headers if there isn't a supercharger?









She has the answer to your question.


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Whats the point of the eurojet headers if there isn't a supercharger? (Zurique)*

are you a retard? what state would ever give you a licence?!


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (nightshift1983)*

If you buy the headers you will need to sell them when you go turbo anyway. At your level of knowledge (or lack there of) i think it would be a TERRIBLE idea for you to buy the c2 turbo kit. Turbocharging a normally aspirated car is not like putting an intake on. you will either need much more knowledge or some pretty deep pockets to maintain a turbo 2.5. If you put as little effort into your car as you put into asking valid questions... you will probably end up being someone who bashes c2 when really you pushed your car too hard without knowing enough about the mods. I'm not trying to turn people away from going turbo with the 2.5 by any means. I just don't want to see some moron blow his motor and blame it on a good company which has been very loyal to us 5 bangers.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: (Gunbunny08)*

not really sure what exactly you mean when you say that it would cost alot of money to maintain a 2.5t can you elaborate on this. and how could you push the car too hard to blow the engine if you treat it like any other turbo car and run it on psi that the internals can handle?


----------

